# A Question about Sin committed before conversion



## satz (Jul 8, 2006)

I'am not trying to be funny, but i would be interested in what you folks think about this situation.

A man works has an abortionist and becomes successful and rich after many years of sinful practice. He is now converted by the gospel and repents. Obviously he should leave his former profession, but what about the wealth he accumulated from his past acts? What would the bible say he should do with it?


----------



## turmeric (Jul 8, 2006)

Buy ultrasound equipment for the local pregnancy resource center? Nah, that's works-righteousness. Duh, I dunno!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2006)

That's an interesting question. When Zaccheus was converted he promised to restore all the money he had cheated others from and went beyond the requirements of the Law.

I know we're not justified by the Law but there is still a principle of restitution and we're not freed from having to return stolen goods simply because we repented of the sin. Honestly, even though the man has repented, his life should really still be demanded of him by the State for the number of innocent lives he has taken. Since the State doesn't administer justice this way (because it is wicked and condones the practice) then providing restitution for life taken would be appropriate. The Law even recognized this practice.

In Japan, if you injure or kill a person accidentally you are expected to provide the family a gomenesai ("my apologies") payment. The amount of money is larger depending on the injury done. I think it tracks well with some biblical principles.


----------



## Herald (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> I'am not trying to be funny, but i would be interested in what you folks think about this situation.
> 
> A man works has an abortionist and becomes successful and rich after many years of sinful practice. He is now converted by the gospel and repents. Obviously he should leave his former profession, but what about the wealth he accumulated from his past acts? What would the bible say he should do with it?



*Ephesians 4:28* 28 Let him who steals steal no longer; but rather let him labor, performing with his own hands what is good, in order that he may have something to share with him who has need. 

Use his accumulated wealth for the kingdom of God. Create an endowment for a local crisis pregnancy center. Open a home for unwed mothers with crisis pregnancies. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 9, 2006)

I believe that the example of Zacchaeus (Luke 19) is helpful in that it demonstrates the type of response that comes from having a new heart. At the same time, we should also observe that Jesus doesn't command him in regards to what to do... we should also note that Zacchaeus doesn't give up all of the money he's made. 
Perhaps it is also important to note that being a tax collector wasn't inherently sinful... the sin came from using the position to cheat others for one's own advantage.

That said: in such a case as a converted abortion provider I would not demand anything that the Bible does not. I simply do not have the authority to do so. I would, however, look for signs that his remorse and repentance manifest themselves in regards to how he views and uses his money. (However, I add that I would look for the same thing in regards to anyone, not just someone who was formerly employed in a sinful profession.) I would counsel him that though his money was earned by sinful practices, he now has the opportunity to "sanctify" that money by putting it into the service of the King.
Furthermore, though we don't have the authority to insist that he do so, I believe that a truly contrite person would not be adverse to using his money to "make amends" for his past actions. As such, I think it is entirely fitting that he be encouraged to use some of that money specifically for some type of crisis pregnancy center or some other ministry/service that is an abortion alternative. 

[Edited on 7-9-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------

